# Tightenings



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

I know I should probably just ring the hospital but feel like such a time waster when they are so busy, a bit of back ground first, I've been in and out of the assessment unit since 25 weeks with tightenings and have been admitted for a few nights because of them. Nothing ever seems to progress (luckily) and the dr's have generally put it down to bad braxton hicks, irritable uterus or maybe due to 2 pregnancies close together. 

Well to cut a long story short I've started with the tightenings again, only this time they are different, I started with them at 10 to 4 yesterday afternoon and they've been pretty regular ever since generally between 9 and 12 mins between them but no more frequent than that. They remain if I walk, sit, lie etc. They are accompanied by low dull back ache which is sharp some times and low tummy ache a bit like a period pain. They don't hurt though as such but are a bit uncomfortable at times. 

My previous tightenings have generally just been in my stomach and spreading to my back but stopped upon resting. 

Do you think it's just my usual tightenings kicking in or is it something I should be getting concerned about. I know I'm practically asking you to look into your crystal ball lol

any advice would be appreciated and sorry for the long post. 

Kelly x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

they could be just strong braxton hicks, but as they are feeling different to you I would definitely give the hospital a ring. They won't see it as you wasting their time, you are much better to go in and everything be fine,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hiya

ended up ringing the assessment unit on the sat night where for the first time ever I encountered a very unhelpful and patronising midwife, so I left things to see what happened over night. Rang back after the shift change on Sunday morning and they asked me to go up for a monitoring. 

The ctg showed I was having regular tightenings every 12 mins but they weren't really strong enough to be classed as contractions. They also found +2 protein and +2 glucose in my urine, my pulse was also up at 109. 

I saw the dr and they did a fibronectin test which came back negative, but the dr decided to admit me just in case. Basically been in two days and tightenings are still happening with back ache and period pain but nothing has progressed. Glucose found a few times in urine so despite previous negative gtt I've got to do it again on Thursday morning. Iron levels also low at 9.2 so got a bumper pack of ferrous sulphate. 

No real answers as to why the aches in back and tummy plus tightenings, just got to keep an eye on them and if I feel they are getting worse I'm to call them. 

My mum said she had pains like this for a week before she went into labour so who knows, I'm sure I'll find out in due course. 

Wish I'd asked for some cocodamol as that took the edge off the back ache where as paracetamol doesn't help at all. 

Thank you for replying to me so quickly on Saturday. 

Kelly x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

that's a shame about the midwife on Saturday night, I'm sorry you had that. The fibronectin SHOULD tell you if you are going to go into labour in the next 14 days, so hopefully you've got a bit more time. If they get worse, please ring them again. You could try ringing your gp tomorrow to see if you can get some co codamol also,

take care of yourself,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

